# Something worth passing on



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Went looking for Crappies in the wind today and was the wind tough. Such a gap in the line when bringing the jig in. I was using a 1/32 oz pony jig with a 1" crappie slider grub in Pink/white. I could see hits but by the time I reacted they had spit out the lure. I remembered an," Old Timer" told me about Uncle Josh "Little Vee's" and he always said, take a red marker and paint the tails of the tips and place it on your lures hook. Now I tried it last year , but to be honest I couldn't figure out If they were hitting or going after this change up in my lure presentation.
So as I was sitting there I thought about the jar of them I bought over the inner net for $4.00 and pulled one out. I marked it with the marker I carry and placed it on the jigs hook. It was just enough added weight to draw out the slack with the wind and as I kept my rod tip high I worked the area about 3 feet from the shoreline. Same jig, just the addition of the pork rind brought 11 nice crappies to the stringer. So what turned out as being a to windy day reversed itself to making smiles.
So I thought about it, cleaned the fish and took them over to the," Old Timer" and he was all smiles too.
If your interested on checking it out you can go to:
www.unclejosh.com and look under pork rind baits.
Today it turned a oh hum day into a winner. 
Tight lines,
JimG

Ref, sites.
Pony Jig: 1/32oz- www.crappielures.com
Slider grubs 1" www. sliderfishing.com
Pork rind littl vees: www.unclejosh.com


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Jim,

Thanks for the tip! Some day when our schedules allow, we should hook up and do some crappie fishing somewhere. No hot spots....just a typical place


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thank-you for that little account of a successful trip and what made it so.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Jim, I used to use those years ago and they worked great then too. Is there any place local where we can get them? I haven`t seen them in a long time, maybe I`ll go check the tackle shops in the area and see if I can find any and I`ll post if I do.


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

After checking my area for a long time I had to go to the company to get them, but one bottle lasts for years.
JimG


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

My dentist told me he tells students if what you are doing isn't working, try something else.

Sounds like that applies to all aspects of life--even catching crappie


----------

